# Und wenn niemand den Spammern und Betrügern eine Plattform bietet - was dann?



## dvill (6 April 2008)

Gute Frage.

Aber die Welt funktioniert anders.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2008)

*AW: Und wenn niemand den Spammern und Betrügern eine Plattform bietet - was dann?*

[man muss ja nicht jeden Scheiß kommentieren]


----------



## dvill (12 April 2008)

*AW: Und wenn niemand den Spammern und Betrügern eine Plattform bietet - was dann?*

Richtig, positiv denken.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 April 2008)

*AW: Und wenn niemand den Spammern und Betrügern eine Plattform bietet - was dann?*

Es passiert genau das, was denen vor langer Zeit schon prophezeit wurde. Es laufen ihnen die seriösen Geschäftskunden weg.
Sie sind damit von den Wüstensöhnen etc. finanziell abhängig und erpressbar.
Dann landen sie auf den Blacklisten. Irgendwann kriegen die bei T-o etc. keine einzige Mail mehr rein. Die bringen auch das noch fertig.
Wenn es so weit ist, laufen ihnen die Wüstensöhne auch noch weg und gehen zur Russen-Connection, die ihnen dann ein trautes Hosting auf Bots verkauft, so wie die es ja beim Phishing jetzt schon machen. Oder der Käse wird beim Reissack-Hoster in China oder Korea aufgesetzt.

Die Spammer sitzen immer am längeren Hebel. Die kriegen immer irgendwo ihre Plattform. Derjenige, der ihnen die Plattform bietet, muss sich aber nicht wundern, wenn er auf Blacklists landet und von der Community gemieden wird.


----------



## dvill (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Und wenn niemand den Spammern und Betrügern eine Plattform bietet - was dann?*

heise online - ICANN geht gegen Registrare von Spam-Domains vor

*Träum*

Wenn das mal bei uns einkehren würde in Bezug auf geprüfte Provider ...


----------



## dvill (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Und wenn niemand den Spammern und Betrügern eine Plattform bietet - was dann?*

Fragen kostet nichts.


----------

